# More Peeping



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

This boy just can't lay anywhere normal


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He just cracks me up!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Haha!! Too cute


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

:laugh:


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

:laugh: oh man, I love him! You should have a blog about him, make him famous!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

He's too funny! Lol!


----------



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

Seems like he's quite the character!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I just love your little peeper boy....:laugh:


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

He's hilariously awesome.


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

Too cute!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

love him!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

.... I don't trust him...... :ROFL:


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> .... I don't trust him...... :ROFL:


Lacie, you don't trust anyone or anything


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

True, I don't even trust myself! :lol: :shades: 

But that is a very creepy little guy you have there!


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Aw, but Lacie he's so cute!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

He is cute, but super creepy! My favorite pic of him is the one of him peeking out the window


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Haha yeah


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> He is cute, but super creepy! My favorite pic of him is the one of him peeking out the window


You just identify with him too much, being that you are both PI's. He is on a recognizance mission, leave him be... :ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Too funny , lol. He is a "unique" little dude


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..hes is so cute!! What a funny personality he has!! I bet hes fun!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

You know, you have to name him Tom now


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't know, I thought his name fit him. After all "Dex knows"


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

LOL! Cute


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Aww. How adorable.


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Awe hes's so sweet.


----------

